# Essential oils to NOT us in LS



## PrairieLights (Jul 5, 2014)

I tried to "search like a pro" but am not finding which EO's to use in LS so I am deciding to try this: 
Which essential oils do you say we should NOT use in LS??? 

Ready, set, .... go!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2014)

For what reason? Safety? Behavior problems? Thinning/thickening? Scent fading? I use the same safe EO's in my LS as I use in CP. Occasionally I have a separation issue but I think it's my recipe so I'm working to fix that problem.


----------



## Susie (Jul 5, 2014)

^ What KristaY said.

Mind how much peppermint, cinnamon, clove, citrus EO's you use as they can be irritating.  Other than that, go for it.  Remember that this is more like HP soaping in that you will add your EO's at the end of cook/beginning of dilution.


----------



## Aline (Jul 5, 2014)

What is LS? lye solution?


----------



## PrairieLights (Jul 5, 2014)

Liquid soap - LS. I hate it when someone uses an abbreviation I do not know. :shock:
For what reason? To avoid mistakes that can be made. Also because some essential oils do not necessarily work well in CP (or HP) soaps. Thirdly because I read somewhere, and for the life of me cannot find it now, that citrus oils in LS cause it to separate!?!? I use mine so fast I do not notice - but for long-term soaps I'd like to know from people who have actually USED citrus oils and had soap sitting for a few months if they really did have issues. 
So basically, to shorten my learning curve and avoid mistakes that can be avoided. As I tell my kids, learn from my mistakes because it will put you that much further along the road of life - you will make plenty of mistakes all on your own. :smile::wink:


----------



## Susie (Jul 5, 2014)

Aline said:


> What is LS? lye solution?



Helpful stickie:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32055


----------



## green soap (Jul 5, 2014)

Tangerine EO did not work for me, it made the soap cloudy.  I have used lemon and lime EO without any problems.

I use spearmint/peppermint in one of my LS without any problem.  I have also used lavender 40/42 without any issues.

I made a lemongrass and tea tree combo that came out cloudy and I am not sure if it was the lemongrass or the tea tree, or both.

A blend with lavender. lavandin and clary sage made the soap thicken and a little cloudy.  I know it is not the lavender, but I am not sure if the culprit was the lavandin grosso or clary sage in this case.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2014)

I've used 10x orange with no problems. I also made a blend of lavender 40/42 with ylang ylang and got a bit of cloudiness. Again, I think it's just me so I'm not much help. :? I think I'm going to scrap my current method and try IrishLass's glycerin method which she was SOOOO kind to post in detail, especially the use of polysorbate 80 to help emulsify the fragrance. Maybe something to try with the more stubborn EO's. Her post is here:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114


----------



## PrairieLights (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks gals - I'd love to see more! I can share that some the above ones as well as cedar and pine seem to work fine for me... so far.... ack.:-?  But basically you all are saying the citrus e/o's are doing ok in LS? (minus tangerine - darn, i LOVE the tangerine!)

As far as the glycerin method - I just tried it (2 days ago) using 90% glycerin and am not happy with the results. I hesitate to go as far as 100%. I am looking for speed (I have hand pain and the extended time to trace I am trying to speed up for my hand's sake). My other trouble is getting it to go from paste to soap in a timely manner (mine is taking lots of water and over 12 hours). But that is another story, eh? (but that's why i have been playing with more and more glycerin).

Thanks again!
LisaB


----------

